# The Doctrine of Apostasy



## Justin Williams (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Folks! 

I would appreciate it if some of you could recommend Reformed books that deal with the doctrine of apostasy. 

Particularly, ones that deal with Scripture passages such as Hebrews Chapters 6 & 10, 2 Peter Chapter 2, etc. As well it would be nice if the author disected the views of both Arminians and Lutherans as concerns their doctrines of apostasy.

Thanks! 

Justin


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Justin.

The case the Hebrews makes regarding apostasy is cumulative. You can't really understand the point that the author is making regarding falling away without passages that precede that talk about the rebellion of the Israelites for 40 years and the lesser to the greater analogies he draws about forsaking Christ. Hence, even Hebrews 1 is important as we understand who Christ is.

That all said, a good NT commentary is the Hendricksen commentary. I think he does an excellent job of developing the case and keeping the argument flowing as the author builds the case of Christ's excellence, the danger of rebellion, the promise of Abraham, the High Priesthood of Christ, etc. Whether or not there is a more definitive treatment, you will certainly be edified by his treatment of the material.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 23, 2008)

John Owens Commentary on Hebrews is excellent on apostasy


----------



## Casey (Mar 23, 2008)

yeutter said:


> John Owens Commentary on Hebrews is excellent on apostasy


Here is my analysis of John Owen's exegesis of Hebrews 6:4-6. I hope it's of help to you.


----------



## Zadok (Mar 23, 2008)

I would add A W Pink's "Eternal Security" as a very helpful work.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 24, 2008)

Apostasy from the Gospel, by John Owen (Puritan Paperback)

Monergism :: Search Results

See the link.


<FONT face=Arial size=2>Spiritual Refining: Anatomy of True and False Conversion, Volume 1 by Anthony Burgess


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 24, 2008)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Apostasy from the Gospel, by John Owen (Puritan Paperback)
> 
> Monergism :: Search Results
> 
> ...



I imagine that Owen work is superb given his Commentary on Hebrews.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 24, 2008)

What about . . .

Augustine, “On the Gift of Perseverance,” _Post–Nicene Fathers_, 1st series, vol. 5; G. C. Berkouwer, _Faith and Perseverance _(1958); J. Owen, _The Doctrine of the Saints’ Perseverance: Works of John Owen_, ed. W. Goold, vol. 11. McKim, D. K., & Wright, D. F. (1992). _Encyclopedia of the Reformed faith _(1st ed.) (276). Louisville, Ky.; Edinburgh: Westminster/John Knox Press; Saint Andrew Press.

I really appreciated R.C. Sproul's _Chosen by God_, chapter 8: "Can we know that we are saved?" Also his _Grace Unknown_, ch. 10.

Ch. 11, _The Cross and Salvation_, Demarest.
D. A. Carson, _Divine Sovereignty and Human Responsibility _(London, 1981)


----------



## Justin Williams (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions! 

Now it's my turn to read them all


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 24, 2008)

Mega-Dittos to Rev. McMahon's suggestion of the Puritan Paperback by John Owen. Great Reading.


----------

